# Amateur Beer and Wine Competition (in Mid-Missouri)



## jap00_34 (Sep 1, 2019)

I haven't been active on the forums lately, but wanted to share a small competition that will be happening on Saturday, September 28th near Bland, Missouri.

*Harvest Home Festival Homebrew & Homemade Wine Competition*
http://wenwoodfarmwinery.com/homebrew-entry-info
Proceeds from the competition will benefit Unchained Melodies of Columbia, MO

*Saturday, September 28*
*11:00 am - 5:00 pm *(time of full Harvest Home Festival event)
*12:30 pm -3:00 pm* (time of competition)

Enter to win in 5 Categories:
 1) Wine Dry
2) Wine Semi-Dry to Semi-Sweet
3) Wine Sweet
4) Beer - Whole Grain
5) Beer - Intermediate/Extract

Entry Fee is $5 per entry. Must be registered to participate by 12:30 pm on September 28 (can register early via the link above).

MANDATORY PARTICIPANT MEETING WILL BE AT 12:30.

Wine sweetness levels will be tested upon arrival by the Wenwood winemaker to determine wine category.

There will be a large tent, volunteers to sell tasting glasses and pass out ballots, and tables. You provide homemade beverage enough to give small samples to a crowd (I suggest at least 4 bottles - I usually bring more just in case), ice, information about your beverage, and any table decorations you'd enjoy.

Prizes are awarded, based on the pubic vote for First, Second, and Third place in each category, along with a Best of Wine, Best of Beer and Best of Show Grand Prize - a total of 18 prizes!

Since this is a "people's choice" competition be sure to bring as many of your friends along with you!

*Information about the Harvest Home Festival at Wenwood Farm Winery:*
http://wenwoodfarmwinery.com/harvest-home-festival

If you have questions about the competition or about Harvest Home Festival, please contact Wenwood Farm Winery directly. Thanks! Hope to see some of you there.


----------

